# I call him mine.



## texasred

I call Cash my dog because he is the pup I so wanted to be mine. I purchased, and handpicked him from the breeder. I was the one that spent so many hours training, socializing, exercising, and just hanging out having fun with him. He is mine on paper, but his heart belongs to my husband. Yes he loves me, but I’m second in his heart, and that's okay with me. 
I’ve known for awhile that they have a special bond, but just didn’t know how strong it was until last month. My husband wasn’t feeling well, so I was going to run Cash for customers while he stayed home. I had all intentions of backing out of the hunt and taking him to the doctor, but he assured me he was feeling better. I let the dogs out to potty, and started getting out the hunting things for the day. Cash is always right under anyone’s feet that is putting on hunting boots, but to my surprise I didn’t see him. Loaded up the Durango, and called for Cash, but he didn’t come. I walked into the bedroom, and he was laying on the foot of the bed at my husband’s feet. I told him Here, and he refused to move. This dog should have been bouncing off the walls to go hunting, but he just laid his head down when I told him Here for the third time. Again I asked my husband if he felt okay, and he assured me he felt better. Cash is not a dog you pull on, so I went and got his leash. He only came off the bed with a slight tug of the leash. I should have listened to the dog. What hunting dog would pick laying in bed over chasing birds without a reason.
Cash hunted like a true bird dog that day, but when we returned home he was stuck to my husband like glue. What my husband was telling me was a stomachache, was really pain on the right side. It had started getting worse while I was gone. He went down to the floor that evening with headache so strong he could not stand up. I only tell this story now because my husband is out of the woods (medically speaking), and is one of the lucky few percent that live, and have no loss of motor skills. His side was the start of appendicitis, his collapse on the floor was a brain aneurysm that had started to hemorrhage. Modern medicine has came along ways ,and they were able to fix the aneurysm by going through a vein in his groin. Our lives should be back to normal in another month, until then he has to take it easy. When he was in ICU for 9 days, what he wanted most was to skype with Cash.


----------



## mommaofalot

wow how scary that must have been for you all!! So happy ur husband is doing well now... I really do think sometimes dog have a sixth sense about things and know things before we as humans detect them. I bet their bond is even stronger now. Keeping you all in my prayers


----------



## mswhipple

That is a very touching account of a terrible situation! Brought tears to my eyes. :'( Thanks for sharing, TR. I am so glad your hubby is doing better now, thanks to modern medicine! He and Cash obviously do have a special bond!!


----------



## MeandMy3

Oh, my gosh! Prayers and well wishes to your family for healing. Good Cash!


----------



## hobbsy1010

TexasRed said:


> I call Cash my dog because he is the pup I so wanted to be mine. I purchased, and handpicked him from the breeder. I was the one that spent so many hours training, socializing, exercising, and just hanging out having fun with him. He is mine on paper, but his heart belongs to my husband. Yes he loves me, but I’m second in his heart, and that's okay with me.
> I’ve known for awhile that they have a special bond, but just didn’t know how strong it was until last month. My husband wasn’t feeling well, so I was going to run Cash for customers while he stayed home. I had all intentions of backing out of the hunt and taking him to the doctor, but he assured me he was feeling better. I let the dogs out to potty, and started getting out the hunting things for the day. Cash is always right under anyone’s feet that is putting on hunting boots, but to my surprise I didn’t see him. Loaded up the Durango, and called for Cash, but he didn’t come. I walked into the bedroom, and he was laying on the foot of the bed at my husband’s feet. I told him Here, and he refused to move. This dog should have been bouncing off the walls to go hunting, but he just laid his head down when I told him Here for the third time. Again I asked my husband if he felt okay, and he assured me he felt better. Cash is not a dog you pull on, so I went and got his leash. He only came off the bed with a slight tug of the leash. I should have listened to the dog. What hunting dog would pick laying in bed over chasing birds without a reason.
> Cash hunted like a true bird dog that day, but when we returned home he was stuck to my husband like glue. What my husband was telling me was a stomachache, was really pain on the right side. It had started getting worse while I was gone. He went down to the floor that evening with headache so strong he could not stand up. I only tell this story now because my husband is out of the woods (medically speaking), and is one of the lucky few percent that live, and have no loss of motor skills. His side was the start of appendicitis, his collapse on the floor was a brain aneurysm that had started to hemorrhage. Modern medicine has came along ways ,and they were able to fix the aneurysm by going through a vein in his groin. Our lives should be back to normal in another month, until then he has to take it easy. When he was in ICU for 9 days, what he wanted most was to skype with Cash.


I think a lot of us have hunting dogs who.......

Don't like being 'pulled upon'.

But TR like your honesty in this post you both have a companion who really is looking out for the both of you.

Speedy recovery wishes to the Hubby 

Hobbsy


----------



## dextersmom

I'm so glad your husband is recovering! That is really scary and your husband is VERY lucky. I was hoping everything was ok with you as I'd noticed you hadn't been posting as much as usual. It's amazing how intuitive dogs are. I'm sure Cash will be happy to take over supervising the patient for you  Dexter's heart very much belongs to my husband too. My husband is working nights right now and as much as Dexter loves to run all day, every day, he's spent the majority of the days cuddled up sleeping with him. It's like he just melts into a puddle when he is home!


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - truth is we never own a well bred V - just share their lives - the hubby on the mend !!!!!! great !!!!!!!!!! when he comes home - you & the V - the best medicine ever - GOD BLESS !!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueandMac

Wow...what an amazing story. So glad your husband is doing well now...but such a scary situation for you all! Best wishes to your husband during his recovery - he sounds like a lucky man - in many ways. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ajcoholic

That is amazing - best wishes for a full recovery for your husband. Dogs do have a sixth sense when it comes to illness and knowing that something is wrong - Ive experienced that myself with my mom when she was very ill.


----------



## einspänner

I can't express how glad I am to hear everything is looking good. I've become quite attached to your little pack through your stories and advice. Tell Cash I think he's a hero.


----------



## redbirddog

How scary. May your husband mend quickly! Cash loves your man. Modern medicine is incredible and glad it was there when needed.
Prayers to you all. 
Rod


----------



## jld640

So glad your husband is recovering! Hope the month of taking it easy goes by smoothly.


----------



## texasred

Thank you for the good thoughts and prayers, and he is doing very well. Unless some unforeseen problem appears, he should make a full recovery. He has already been released from the hospital, and the days of having to have someone with him 24/7 have past. The doctor said no shooting for the next month, yes he asked, as quail season closes this coming weekend. Nothing strenuous or stressful and no working in his shop for the next month 
I have to believe some of the things that happened were for a reason. He had planned to spend 3 days hunting the end of duck season, and I had already made other plans to run Cash for customers. If he had not had appendicitis, he would have been down near the coast hunting without me, or making the long drive home alone when the aneurysm started to hemorrhage. He came home on the second day after a dove hunt, putting him back near a hospital that specializes in brain injury. Two thirds of the people that have a aneurysm hemorrhage die, most of the others have some type of disability for the rest of their lives. He must have someone watching over him to be one of the very few that will most likely have no long term effects
We have a large family, and friends that were more than willing to step up and help. I never once heard “I wish I could, or I would but”. The dogs were well taken care of between my son and my daughters. They even spent nights at the house, and took them running. Neighbors made sure they didn’t have to cook. I made one phone call to a friend that now lives out of state, and asked him to come down and help run the shop. He said “I can be there in two days, is that soon enough?” To say we feel blessed is a understatement.

Him and Cash hangout and watch movies, both seem happy piled up together.
The weather should be nice, so maybe a little fishing off the bank to pass the time.


----------



## CrazyCash

I was nervous from the beginning of your story and so glad that it has a great outcome! So glad that your husband is on the mend! Cash is an amazing guy - looking out for his people, such a good dog. I have a special place in my heart for dogs named Cash . Sounds like fishing is a good idea for both your husband and Cash, a little relaxing time in the great outdoors!


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> Thank you for the good thoughts and prayers, and he is doing very well. Unless some unforeseen problem appears, he should make a full recovery. He has already been released from the hospital, and the days of having to have someone with him 24/7 have past. The doctor said no shooting for the next month, yes he asked, as quail season closes this coming weekend. Nothing strenuous or stressful and no working in his shop for the next month
> I have to believe some of the things that happened were for a reason. He had planned to spend 3 days hunting the end of duck season, and I had already made other plans to run Cash for customers. If he had not had appendicitis, he would have been down near the coast hunting without me, or making the long drive home alone when the aneurysm started to hemorrhage. He came home on the second day after a dove hunt, putting him back near a hospital that specializes in brain injury. Two thirds of the people that have a aneurysm hemorrhage die, most of the others have some type of disability for the rest of their lives. He must have someone watching over him to be one of the very few that will most likely have no long term effects
> We have a large family, and friends that were more than willing to step up and help. I never once heard “I wish I could, or I would but”. The dogs were well taken care of between my son and my daughters. They even spent nights at the house, and took them running. Neighbors made sure they didn’t have to cook. I made one phone call to a friend that now lives out of state, and asked him to come down and help run the shop. He said “I can be there in two days, is that soon enough?” To say we feel blessed is a understatement.
> 
> Him and Cash hangout and watch movies, both seem happy piled up together.
> _*The weather should be nice, so maybe a little fishing off the bank to pass the time.*_


me and Ruby will be there in _*1*_ day!. So glad to hear hubby's on the road to a full recovery, scary times indeed.


----------



## hotmischief

I was so moved by your story of man and his dog, the empathy between them is amazing.

Delighted to hear that your husband is getting better and I hope he will be out hunting with Cash in the near future.

Thank you for sharing this very moving story.


----------



## tknafox2

Amen TR... You were blessed...
Thank Goodness your story has it's positive outcome, and how interesting you say you should have listened to the dog... It is a good
lesson to all of us, especially those of us who are so emotionally connected to our pets as we V owners are. These highly intelligent and sensitive
little creatures can't tell us in words... but they sure can communicate with us in their own way.

Prayers and Positive energy to all your family.


----------



## texasred

harrigab said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the good thoughts and prayers, and he is doing very well. Unless some unforeseen problem appears, he should make a full recovery. He has already been released from the hospital, and the days of having to have someone with him 24/7 have past. The doctor said no shooting for the next month, yes he asked, as quail season closes this coming weekend. Nothing strenuous or stressful and no working in his shop for the next month
> I have to believe some of the things that happened were for a reason. He had planned to spend 3 days hunting the end of duck season, and I had already made other plans to run Cash for customers. If he had not had appendicitis, he would have been down near the coast hunting without me, or making the long drive home alone when the aneurysm started to hemorrhage. He came home on the second day after a dove hunt, putting him back near a hospital that specializes in brain injury. Two thirds of the people that have a aneurysm hemorrhage die, most of the others have some type of disability for the rest of their lives. He must have someone watching over him to be one of the very few that will most likely have no long term effects
> We have a large family, and friends that were more than willing to step up and help. I never once heard “I wish I could, or I would but”. The dogs were well taken care of between my son and my daughters. They even spent nights at the house, and took them running. Neighbors made sure they didn’t have to cook. I made one phone call to a friend that now lives out of state, and asked him to come down and help run the shop. He said “I can be there in two days, is that soon enough?” To say we feel blessed is a understatement.
> 
> Him and Cash hangout and watch movies, both seem happy piled up together.
> _*The weather should be nice, so maybe a little fishing off the bank to pass the time.*_
> 
> 
> 
> me and Ruby will be there in _*1*_ day!. So glad to hear hubby's on the road to a full recovery, scary times indeed.
Click to expand...

 Sneak Elvis on the HVF jet, so I can get my puppy fix while your here.
I know people at a smaller airport, so we can slide him past customs.


----------



## einspänner

How's this for a puppy fix? I got to meet these two cuties Sunday. 8 weeks old. 
Video: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16556920335/


----------



## texasred

Its been awhile since I've smelled puppy breath, and I miss it.


----------



## Chaos911

A dogs heightened awareness/ senses is like having a four legged guardian angel. They save many lives. 
Continued prayers and well wishes to you all. 
That's why vizslas have angel wings


----------



## texasred

Just want to thank everyone that sent prayers for my family.
The doctor released my husband last Wednesday. We were over the top happy that he can now go back to a normal life. He will still have to have two angiograms on his brain at 6 months , and 24 months. He only has to keep his blood pressure under control, and no smoking. Blood pressure looks good, and he isn't smoking , so its all good. Were going to enjoy life, and not stress over the future tests. If something shows up on one of the angiograms, we will worry about it at that time.


----------



## R E McCraith

Take me 2 a lonely field & sky - all I ask - a V 2 guide me by !!!!


----------



## mommaofalot

Great news Red!!!! I will continue to keep you ALL in my prayers


----------



## texasred

We hit the 1 year mark today. Had all the kids over for dinner to celebrate.


----------



## CrazyCash

Definitely something to celebrate!! Glad that you can slowly put this behind you!


----------



## hobbsy1010

TexasRed said:


> We hit the 1 year mark today. Had all the kids over for dinner to celebrate.


Great news TR, what a nice way to mark this milestone surrounded by family and FOOD....

Just noticed REM's message to you a couple of posts back, makes this news a little bit 'special' 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred

YES it does.


----------



## einspänner

That is great news! I'm so happy for y'all!


----------



## weez

I think about your original post very often. It hit home with me for many different reasons. I am so happy that things seem to be back on track.


----------



## tknafox2

This brought a tear to my eye this morning, for sure.
Both for your Hubby's recuperation and REM's post... Wow!


----------



## dextersmom

*wiggle butt happy dance* (picture Dexter, not me!!  )


----------



## MCD

Yes I truly believe that these animals know when something is wrong with us. My Sister In Law's dog knew when my Father In Law was going to have a diabetic episode that day. We always take Dharma to see my Father In Law when we can. He is getting older and lives by himself. Both dogs and our cats are a welcome to him.
On another note my mother also suffered a brain aneurism and is alive and the only damage was to the 3rd optic nerve in her right eye. She is also a breast cancer survivor. My mother is one of my strongest amazing people that I look up to and am grateful that she is here today. I am glad that things are better and getting back to normal. Never take anything for granted, don't sweat the small stuff, and above all...... cherish your family and pets every day!


----------



## GonzaS

*I call him mine*

Sometimes we just need to hear their voice. Some days it just makes the world all better. Im waiting anxiously with you. My mans place was on lock down yesterday so no call. Im not sure if theyre still locked down or not. Wont know until he calls.


----------

